# New sig...



## scubersteve (Mar 18, 2008)

which is better?
are either better than my current one?


----------



## JPH (Mar 18, 2008)

They both suck.

Find a new character to make an avatar/signature with.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 18, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> They both suck.
> 
> Find a new character to make an avatar/signature with.


How long were you with rats till Lucas came along?


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 18, 2008)

A few weeks.


----------



## crkdshad (Mar 18, 2008)

Ehh..maybe try lowering the opacity of the scanlines and trying some different text?


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 18, 2008)

I like the first one better


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 18, 2008)

did as crkdshad said, and lowered the opacity of the scanlines, and changed the text...  to comic sans >.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 18, 2008)

Try using Myriad Pro font,
or this one -> here


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 18, 2008)

It's between these two.

(I tried visitor, but it looked terrible)

EDIT:
I'm using the bottom one!


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 18, 2008)

Comic Sans MS has to be one of the worst fonts to use in sigs.  It only works on very rare occasions.

The first one you made was best, since the focal blended into the colours of the BG more.  I guess scanlines are okay in this tag, but you shouldn't rely on them too much.  Once you get better you'll be finding you generally won't need them.  

It's alright but there is definite room for improvement.


----------

